# $1 Paracord Bracelets



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

Just found 430# Paracord bracelets at the Dollar Tree. Thought I'd share...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Might have to stop by there tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, Im actually on my way there now!


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

No problem, good luck


----------

